# Addressing one-star reviews.



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

So yeah, got my first one-star review today (posted under an alias). After wine was had, nooses were woven, manly tears shed and the wailing and gnashing of teeth simmered down to a dull roar I decided to break my usual policy of not commenting on reviews and answer some of the criticism.

(the following link should take you to it but, you know, wine and gnashing and blah blah so it might not )

(Link removed due to forum policy -- oops!)

I was as polite as I could be, didn't contest the review's score, apologized a couple of times for not meeting his expectations, made a couple of recommendations towards "harder military" novels by other authors, recommended he seek a refund and tried to address his concerns as best as I could. What do people think? Should I have held my tongue and just shut up, or is addressing negative reviews something other authors recommend as long as you keep your cool?


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

You're going to get a swathe of 5 to 1 star reviews of your review here now 

I avoid responding to reviews in general unless the reviewer has specifically put out a question that has to be answered - otherwise things can degenerate quickly with a slinging match if one is unlucky.    Still, I do believe a common phrase around here is "A 1* review is just telling you that the person wasn't your target audience" - and there's nothing you can do about that. 

Good luck - it just comes with the territory of course,  we all get them but they seem to hurt more than the pleasure of the 5*.


----------



## Courtney Milan (Feb 27, 2011)

I think you said too much in response. In addition to all the other stuff you said you said (recommendations + apology + saying "get a refund") you also were a little defensive about your book.

I think you would have been better off not responding at all, or limiting yourself to, "Thank you for reading my book. I'm sorry it didn't work for you."

If you're going to respond, and your response is eight paragraphs long, you've probably gone too far.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Possibly, but hey. Someone was _wrong on the Internet_. 

I guess in future I'll be more succinct.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Just fyi, we're not supposed to point to specific reviews from the KBoards, so you might want to delete the link from the OP.

We've all had hurt feelings by reviews, friends, and other helpful folk.  I say dial up the Flight of the Conchords song "Hurt Feelings" and sing along and never, ever respond to a review.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Courtney Milan said:


> I think you would have been better off not responding at all, or limiting yourself to, "Thank you for reading my book. I'm sorry it didn't work for you."


That's good advice from my perspective. Short and sweet works well.


----------



## KirbyTails (Jan 4, 2012)

Chin up, mate. First off, all your other reviews are 4-stars. Isn't that a good thing?

Quite frankly, no book/movie/song/album/television show/what have you is going to meet everybody's expectations. Even the "Great" masterpieces have critics. Remember when Avatar came out and people were blown away by the movie? Head over to Reddit and ask about it, and you'll get an uproarious Circlejerk of "Shit suxx0rz", "Remake of Pocahontas!" and "Graphics were the only redeeming quality." Even Star Wars, as popular as that is, isn't loved by everybody.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

What do you mean by "fake name"  . 

Sorry, but as a reader, you look really really bad with what and how you wrote your comment. 
Total turnoff. 

Especially since the review is well written. 

I don't like it at all when authors comment on reviews. Reviews are for readers, not the author.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Never respond to your reviews.  Just don't do it.  Pretend that there is no way to reply.


Dawn


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

You shouldn't have responded, there's just no point or benefit in doing so. You've just created something for you to check back on _*for the rest of your writing life   * _ to see what he or someone else might say in reply - and to what end?

Most of your response to him is just long, but mentioning Pearl Harbour in that context is likely to just make his blood boil. If he ever reads your comment.

Now that you've commented there you can't remove your post. Sure, you can _delete _ it, but that'll just leave a blank entry with your name all over it. If you're having second thoughts (and I hope you are) go back and edit down your entry into something as simple as "I'm sorry you didn't like the book." and then move on.

But, most importantly, you live in Darwin and you drank wine? Really?

Not trying to sound all fists and boots about it, as it's great to see more Aussie authors on Kindle, but this is one dance you should have passed up. In regards to the one star review; we've all been there.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Simple: Don't respond. You'll never please everybody, so why beat yourself up (and draw attention to someone who you couldn't) trying to?


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Overwhelming consensus seems to be to not reply. I've edited the OP to remove the link as per forum policy, and I've edited the reply to be very short and sweet.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Dalya said:


> I say dial up the Flight of the Conchords song "Hurt Feelings" and sing along and never, ever respond to a review.


"Some people say that writers don't have feelings... we have feelings (we have feelings).
Some people say that we are not writers. We're writers. That hurts our feelings (hurts our feelings when you say we're not writers).
Some people say that writers are invincible. ... we're vincible (we're vincible!)."


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Atunah said:


> What do you mean by "fake name" .


I mean that the review was posted without the "Real Name" tag, which means that the name they used did not match that which was posted on their credit card name. Perhaps I should have said "alias" and I've amended the OP to say that.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Good job, David. You came here looking for advice, found it, took it, and did yourself a service. Good on you!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

The trouble with responding to an Amazon review is it alerts everyone the author is looking over their shoulder and paying close attention to their comments. If I were writing a review or considering writing one, that would make me uncomfortable because I'd feel like I couldn't state my exact thoughts for fear of causing offense. That said, I've known the temptation to drop a simple "thank you" to a non-Amazon reviewer and I have a few times, especially if the review was one I requested. But anything more than "I appreciate your time" is probably too much (IMO).


----------



## Lefty (Apr 7, 2011)

David Adams said:


> I mean that the review was posted without the "Real Name" tag, which means that the name they used did not match that which was posted on their credit card name. Perhaps I should have said "alias" and I've amended the OP to say that.


You mean like a _nom de guerre_, like a pen name.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah, something like that.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

A lot of people don't use their full real name on Amazon. I don't. Its really nobody's business and with the nutties on the web nowadays, its really not something I would do. 
Only Amazon needs to have that info, nobody else needs it. 

So I am not really sure what that has to do with the review. Doesn't make a review any less valid. 

But for the future, I suggest to just not respond. Just walk away.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Dara England said:


> The trouble with responding to an Amazon review is it alerts everyone the author is looking over their shoulder and paying close attention to their comments. If I were writing a review or considering writing one, that would make me uncomfortable because I'd feel like I couldn't state my exact thoughts for fear of causing offense. That said, I've known the temptation to drop a simple "thank you" to a non-Amazon reviewer and I have a few times, especially if the review was one I requested. But anything more than "I appreciate your time" is probably too much (IMO).


This.

And: every response is too much.

People suggest saying 'I'm sorry you didn't like it', but that just sounds miffed. And stupid. And I would never again read an author who said that to anyone. I once had a popular author (trad. published) plaster my so-so goodreads review all over his blog.

This is awful, people. Don't do it. Don't respond, in any way. Don't read the reviews if you know you're going to be tempted.

Don't respond to your reviews. Don't respond to your reviews. Don't respond to your reviews. Don't respond to your reviews. Don't respond to your reviews. Don't respond to your reviews. Don't respond to your reviews. Don't respond to your reviews. Don't respond to your reviews. Don't respond to your reviews. Don't respond to your reviews.

OK, you get the gist.

If you really feel like thanking people, do so anonymously on your blog, Facebook or Twitter, just by saying 'Thanks to everyone who has taken the time to write a review'.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

David Adams said:


> "Some people say that writers don't have feelings... we have feelings (we have feelings).
> Some people say that we are not writers. We're writers. That hurts our feelings (hurts our feelings when you say we're not writers).
> Some people say that writers are invincible. ... we're vincible (we're vincible!)."


Yes! We have soooo many feelings we have to give them to other made-up people and write stories. And that's great! Wouldn't have it any other way. Glad I'm not one of those people with no feelings to get bruised.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Patty Jansen said:


> This.
> 
> And: every response is too much.
> 
> ...


Heh, okay. Noted for the future.


----------



## Robin Nixon (Jan 12, 2012)

When I get a 1 star review, especially for a new book that has no other reviews, I ask my closest supporters for a favour and request them to write their own reviews. Usually a few kindly follow-through and it addresses the balance. On occasion, if incorrect statements are made about a book I will correct them with a reply, though. And I always thank the reviewer for their opinions and for having read the book.


----------



## ETS PRESS (Nov 4, 2011)

I think you can delete your response. If so, I would delete it.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Heh, it's okay. I think I've got the answer I was looking for... honestly, I was more looking for what the accepted standard was. Is it better to ignore criticism of your work or address it?

I guess the answer is: Read it, learn as much as you can from the review, but don't comment directly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

I've only responded once, and I did not do so under my author handle but with my private Amazon username. If people are obtuse idiots on matters that are painfully clear in the novel and hand out 1-Star reviews for that I feel I do have a right to at least anonymously call them out for that as much as the readers who like the book do.

I *usually* don't respond with my real name unless there's some kind of question asked in the review. In fact, I only do so on my blog and not on Amazon itself.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

My UK beta reader used to play this video every time a query rejection came in -- he said his daughters would hear it and yell, "Mum, he got another one!"

Works for bad reviews, too.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Love Flight of the Conchords!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

ETS PRESS said:


> I think you can delete your response. If so, I would delete it.


Unfortunately you can't delet a post. If you try you just end up with a blank box with your name on it. That's why, for this case where the comment had already been posted, I suggested turning it into a minimalist "Sorry you didn't like it." If you leave the box blank, under your name, people will make all sorts of guesses about what you said and then felt awkward enough about to delete.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

David Adams said:


> I mean that the review was posted without the "Real Name" tag, which means that the name they used did not match that which was posted on their credit card name. Perhaps I should have said "alias" and I've amended the OP to say that.


Some people use a screen name, not to avoid recognition, but because they are actually more recognized by that name. So if you're implying that the reviewer is hiding behind a name, you might be over-reading the situation. As long as it's a verified purchase, what does it matter what name is there? Don't some authors use an alias?


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

Never respond to a review. Especially a bad one.

I once got a one-star review from a guy who bought an ebook and was outraged that it was never delivered in the mail.

There is _literally _no way to argue with someone like that.

-JM


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Interesting timing on this thread, as I just got a 1-star review, within the last 12 hours or so;  I saw it when I woke up this morning.    And it's rainy and gloomy today, so it's all of a piece, as the saying goes.  Anyway, I clicked on the person's name to see her other reviews, as maybe I could gain some perspective on the types of books she likes, but mine was the ONLY review for this person.  I found that a little odd...


----------



## jimbronyaur (Feb 9, 2011)

Personally... well, screw my personal opinion - look at this through a professional opinion...

A consumer bought a book.  (Even if it's free, in their eyes, they bought it.)  They have every right given to them to voice their opinion about such book in any manner.  That's where the conversation ends.  It's almost discrediting to respond in any form... you don't see Stephen King respond to his 1 star reviews, etc.... you shouldn't either.

Back to my personal opinion... if I see a review and I see there are comments to it, I read them.  Why?  Because if the author dares to respond to a review, good or bad, I won't buy the book.

That's just me though.


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

It doesn't matter if you edit your response. At the time that you reply, it emails the author of the post your information, so they have it saved regardless.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Jena H said:


> Interesting timing on this thread, as I just got a 1-star review, within the last 12 hours or so; I saw it when I woke up this morning.  And it's rainy and gloomy today, so it's all of a piece, as the saying goes. Anyway, I clicked on the person's name to see her other reviews, as maybe I could gain some perspective on the types of books she likes, but mine was the ONLY review for this person. I found that a little odd...


Every reviewer has to have a first one.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

David,

For what it's worth, I get suspicious when everyone reviewing loved a given book.  Pretty much any book written has someone who didn't like it.  When I see a book with multiple reviews where some did and some did not like it, there is a certain comfort level there that not all of the reviews are fake things done by the author's mom and kid sister.  Now, in an instance like your book, with 5 reviews, 4 good and 1 bad review would trigger my curiosity enough to read them and check out the disparity for myself.  In essence, the reviews have now piqued my interest.

So, it's probably a good thing in my book as you're  a step closer to me sampling and/or buying your book.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Robin Nixon said:


> *When I get a 1 star review, especially for a new book that has no other reviews, I ask my closest supporters for a favour and request them to write their own reviews. * Usually a few kindly follow-through and it addresses the balance. On occasion, if incorrect statements are made about a book I will correct them with a reply, though. And I always thank the reviewer for their opinions and for having read the book.


Which is how the review system gets tainted and why I don't pay attention to reviews!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

sherylb said:


> Which is how the review system gets tainted and why I don't pay attention to reviews!


Very much agree with this, and won't read authors who resort to such tactics.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

intinst said:


> Very much agree with this, and won't read authors who resort to such tactics.


Agreed. If I think some of the reviews are fakes, then I move on to the next book


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

David, I don't have any kind of ironclad policy about responding to reviews.  But I have to wonder exactly what you were trying to accomplish with that reply.  It's a huge gamble, one that I personally wouldn't take on without a really good reason.  You're reply didn't show me anything except sorrow and disappointment that the reader didn't like it.  I'm not sure if that's worth the risk.

I'm no expert on anything except being too cautious, I suppose.  I wouldn't respond unless there was a really, really good reason...

edit: Now I realize that I'm seeing an edited version of the original comment to the review.


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

scarlet said:


> Some people use a screen name, not to avoid recognition, but because they are actually more recognized by that name. So if you're implying that the reviewer is hiding behind a name, you might be over-reading the situation. As long as it's a verified purchase, what does it matter what name is there? Don't some authors use an alias?


Agreed.

As someone who is known by her alias (well, usual alias, Stormy was taken on here) more than her real name, I agree with the people who say you're reading too much into the situation.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i just double checked, and yeah, my amazon reviews say scarlet, not my real name.....  

nothing nefarious meant, it's just the way i set up the account, i guess.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

SPBreit said:


> I've only responded once, and I did not do so under my author handle but with my private Amazon username. If people are obtuse idiots on matters that are painfully clear in the novel and hand out 1-Star reviews for that I feel I do have a right to at least anonymously call them out for that as much as the readers who like the book do.
> 
> I *usually* don't respond with my real name unless there's some kind of question asked in the review. In fact, I only do so on my blog and not on Amazon itself.


Sock puppetry?


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

BrianKittrell said:


> Sock puppetry?


Oh. Ok. I literally cringed.

Socking as an author is even worse than responding to a review.

I can think of a few things off the top of my head, but the top was this - Christopher Pike socking as Michael Brite, and fail of epic proportions ensues.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

THE TOP TEN REASONS NOT TO RESPOND TO A ONE-STAR

10. The consensus on KDP boards is that it's a no-no. 

9. A review is an OPINION. You know, like those parts of anatomy everyone has. 

8. The reviewer may have thought 1 was best, 5 worst, or he may be dyslexic.  

7. The reviewer may be one of Jeanne's animals channeling. 

6. To respond to an idiot makes you a bigger idiot. 

5. You're a writer. You're supposed to be able to take criticism.  

4. Responding won't change the reviewer's mind, which as we know, is mostly empty. 

3. What the heck do readers know? You've got their dough and they've got ignorance. 

2. If you can't take crap reviews you're in the wrong field. Try chopping wood for a living. 

And the TOP reason not to respond to a one-star review:
::drumroll::

1. A few of them can actually INCREASE your sales!


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

LOL. I love that list... Might have to print it out and put it on my wall...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

BrianKittrell said:


> Sock puppetry?


I also caught the "obtuse idiot" part.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Robin Nixon said:


> When I get a 1 star review, especially for a new book that has no other reviews, I ask my closest supporters for a favour and request them to write their own reviews. Usually a few kindly follow-through and it addresses the balance.


But what if the one star is correct and your "closest supporters" are just trying to be supportive....  ( Not you specifically...)

Betsy


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

SPBreit said:


> I've only responded once, and I did not do so under my author handle but with my private Amazon username. If people are obtuse idiots on matters that are painfully clear in the novel and hand out 1-Star reviews for that I feel I do have a right to at least anonymously call them out for that as much as the readers who like the book do.
> 
> I *usually* don't respond with my real name unless there's some kind of question asked in the review. In fact, I only do so on my blog and not on Amazon itself.


I... well I just don't know what to say if you think that's okay.


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

MikeAngel said:


> 8. The reviewer may have thought 1 was best, 5 worst, or he may be dyslexic.


Wouldn't that be dyscalculia/numlexia?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

scarlet said:


> i just double checked, and yeah, my amazon reviews say scarlet, not my real name.....
> 
> nothing nefarious meant, it's just the way i set up the account, i guess.


It seems pretty much the norm for Amazon reviewers to have names like "MomOf2Dogs", so I never bat an eye when I see it. Personally, I don't review under my real name but under an old name I used to go by on a particular forum. I set up the account years ago and at that time it was common advice not to use your real name online but to create a screen name on forums, etc for safety and privacy reasons. I could probably go in and change that now but don't see any reason to. If anything, the more I've come to learn about the writer-reviewer relationship, the more I'm not eager to attach my real name to reviews. I don't need angry emails, online stalking, or any other kind of retaliation from writers I've accidentally offended. That might sound farfetched but I've heard way too many stories about authors going psycho on reviewers. Just ask Bards & Sages.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

When I was reviewing for Red Adept, there was a KB author who did not like the review I gave his book, and decided that since I had no book to sell myself I couldn't POSSIBLY write a credible review of his book. He wrote MULTIPLE posts about not giving credence to my review until he saw my book. Luckily all of those posts were on Lynn's site, and not here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

BrianKittrell said:


> Sock puppetry?


If you want so, yes. Though if we're specific, my real name account would be the sock puppet account since it's the newer one.


intinst said:


> I also caught the "obtuse idiot" part.


And I stand by that. There's (harsh) criticism, there's stating differences in taste and tone, and then there's simply being thick. I'm well aware that the majority position on the matter on this board is different from mine. Maybe mine will change in time. But I'd say I haven't reached that inner equilibrium yet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

SPBreit said:


> I've only responded once, and I did not do so under my author handle but with my private Amazon username. If people are obtuse idiots on matters that are painfully clear in the novel and hand out 1-Star reviews for that I feel I do have a right to at least anonymously call them out for that as much as the readers who like the book do.
> 
> I *usually* don't respond with my real name unless there's some kind of question asked in the review. In fact, I only do so on my blog and not on Amazon itself.


Your reaction is unfortunate. Misunderstandings do occur on everybody's part, but grinding out a bad review in the comments does the opposite of what you intend it to. Instead of squashing that 1-star as if it never existed, you instill a sense of hostility and negativity around your book that is going to make perspective readers less willing to take a look at your work. Let 1-stars go. They happen and unless inflamed don't do as much damage as you think.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

SPBreit said:


> I've only responded once, and I did not do so under my author handle but with my private Amazon username. If people are obtuse idiots on matters that are painfully clear in the novel and hand out 1-Star reviews for that I feel I do have a right to at least anonymously call them out for that as much as the readers who like the book do.
> 
> I *usually* don't respond with my real name unless there's some kind of question asked in the review. In fact, I only do so on my blog and not on Amazon itself.


   

A double whammy! Sock puppetry and author snark.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Robin Nixon said:


> When I get a 1 star review, especially for a new book that has no other reviews, I ask my closest supporters for a favour and request them to write their own reviews. Usually a few kindly follow-through and it addresses the balance. On occasion, if incorrect statements are made about a book I will correct them with a reply, though. And I always thank the reviewer for their opinions and for having read the book.


As others have pointed out that's seen as gaming the system or bottom dealing. It's best to let your supporters support you as they see fit and not try to cover up a poor review with "false" ones.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Robin Nixon said:


> When I get a 1 star review, especially for a new book that has no other reviews, I ask my closest supporters for a favour and request them to write their own reviews. Usually a few kindly follow-through and it addresses the balance. On occasion, if incorrect statements are made about a book I will correct them with a reply, though. And I always thank the reviewer for their opinions and for having read the book.


Sorry, but you just admitted your good reviews are from friends.

How does this help us gain confidence that your books are any good?


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Dawn McCullough White said:



> Never respond to your reviews. Just don't do it. Pretend that there is no way to reply.
> 
> Dawn


Absolutely.

Bad reviews happen. You can't avoid them, and if they end up upsetting you then don't read them. The reviews are for readers, not the author (although if you can take away something positive from some of the critiques and apply it to your writing in the future, then that's excellent).

Think of it this way: Do you think Stephen King constantly checks Amazon or any other site for bad reviews? He's too busy writing.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

SPBreit said:


> I've only responded once, and I did not do so under my author handle but with my private Amazon username. If people are obtuse idiots on matters that are painfully clear in the novel and hand out 1-Star reviews for that I feel I do have a right to at least anonymously call them out for that as much as the readers who like the book do.
> 
> I *usually* don't respond with my real name unless there's some kind of question asked in the review. In fact, I only do so on my blog and not on Amazon itself.


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

I do not respond. I feel like I come across as defensive, no matter how reasonable I'm trying to be, which opens me up for more criticism, and it creates this huge cycle that just spirals down until I look like a spazz instead of a mature writer.

The most I have done is responded to people who say things like, "There should be a sequel." Then I comment to say, "There is!"

But in reality, I quit reading reviews with less than four stars. It feels too personal, like they are commenting on me and not my book.


----------



## mrv01d (Apr 4, 2011)

For such a well thought out review, I was surprised to see one star. One star is, to me, reserved for really awful stuff that you have nothing good to say about. For that review, I probably would have assigned 3 stars. Maybe they just didn't click the right number of stars?

Or their standards or so impossibly high, there's no pleasing them. So why bother to talk to them?

I would expect most readers would assume there was a mistake on the stars for that review.

M


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

Resist the temptation to respond to any reviews, good or bad. Just exist in ignorance and bliss. They're reviewers and they're entitled to their opinion. And the things you feel you need to address probably won't have any impact. All readers react differently to the same story. You're just asking for trouble, IMO, any time you respond to reviews. It won't be your last one, and you'll have five star reviews to temper the pain, but just write. It's all you can do. Not everyone has to like your stories.


----------



## Ethan Jones (Jan 20, 2012)

I wouldn't reply to a one-star review.  I've got a bad comment on my blog and I just ignored it.  I know one cannot please everyone.

Hope this helps.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

MikeAngel said:


> THE TOP TEN REASONS NOT TO RESPOND TO A ONE-STAR
> And the TOP reason not to respond to a one-star review:
> ::drumroll::
> 
> 1. A few of them can actually INCREASE your sales!


That.

I've had 10 reviews over the 3 months my book has been on sale. 9 good ones and one very, very negative one (it's actually 2 stars but I don't know why because he really hated it). The thing is, it could only help.

Assuming that most people considering a book look to the worst review first, this one is perfect. And it works in at least 2 ways.

1. It's basically in direct contrast to the other 9, which tends to put what people really like about the book in clear relief.

2. "4 out of 8" people found it helpful. This is great, because the last thing you want is to have someone buy your book when it's not for them. So if anything this person said resonates enough to get someone who might feel the same way to NOT buy... that's a very good thing.

A really good book is also really special in some way. That means it's not for everybody. I bend over backwards in my product description to match my book with readers who are most likely to see it as something special. That negative review helps a lot.

That said... one is probably plenty for now.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

SPBreit said:


> If you want so, yes. Though if we're specific, my real name account would be the sock puppet account since it's the newer one.And I stand by that. There's (harsh) criticism, there's stating differences in taste and tone, and then there's simply being thick. I'm well aware that the majority position on the matter on this board is different from mine. Maybe mine will change in time. But I'd say I haven't reached that inner equilibrium yet.


Well, account ages don't really come into the question. You can't really sock puppet if you're posting under your own name; the sock puppetry comes into play on the account(s) that doesn't match your name or doesn't represent you as "you". Readers don't like this sort of thing regardless of the reason; it's actually better to respond under your own name so at least you take responsibility directly for your comments as the author.

That being said, it's your business, so you have to run it the best way you see fit. (in other words, I won't give you constant grief about it.) Lots of people do things like this. Some are never caught, some profit greatly from it, and others are shamed into oblivion. Up to you.



Rin said:


> Oh. Ok. I literally cringed.
> 
> Socking as an author is even worse than responding to a review.
> 
> I can think of a few things off the top of my head, but the top was this - Christopher Pike socking as Michael Brite, and fail of epic proportions ensues.


I'm inclined to agree. Both are bad, but being discovered as a sock puppet causes things like what you've linked to. Authors respond nastily all the time to reviews, but the sock puppet thing adds a whole other dimension to the whole scandal. It's the "double whammy" effect (or, if there's copious amounts of snark, too, as Monique suggests, it'd be a "triple whammy"). You want to avoid a "single whammy" at all costs (which is replying as yourself to bad reviews), and you want to avoid doubles and triples like you might The Plague or HIV.



intinst said:


> I also caught the "obtuse idiot" part.


It's all subjective. If someone misquotes us or says something against a book's canon, we haven't failed as an author. We *have* failed *that* person as an author, but we haven't failed the whole reading community (unless they all step forward and say so, of course!).

If your existence hinges upon the contents of one review (or a handful of reviews over a life time if you're a really good writer), then being in the public eye is not a business you're naturally inclined for.

But, as I always say, do what makes you happy. If you like debating your book on Amazon, that's what you can do. No one will stand in your way, and you'll have plenty of things to debate about as more people continue to send in negative reviews because they like seeing you get hot under the collar.


----------



## Robert Bidinotto (Mar 3, 2011)

I have had about two dozen 1-star reviews for _HUNTER_, some quite vituperative. Most of the writers were offended by the provocative ideas in the book.

If nobody had been provoked, I would have considered the book to be a failure in communicating its ideas.

On the other hand, I also have had over 175 "5-star" raves for _HUNTER_.

And it's sold a bazillion copies.

So, ask me how much I care about 1-star slams.

If you're an author, it all comes with the territory. Ignore them. Your job isn't to make everyone like your book, or even to be fair in their commentaries about it. Your job is to write the best book you can. Be glad for every reader who enjoys it.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

mrv01d said:


> For such a well thought out review, I was surprised to see one star. One star is, to me, reserved for really awful stuff that you have nothing good to say about. For that review, I probably would have assigned 3 stars. Maybe they just didn't click the right number of stars?
> 
> Or their standards or so impossibly high, there's no pleasing them. So why bother to talk to them?
> 
> ...


I have a one-star review on Amazon I actually like. lol. The reviewer doesn't take issue with my writing, and in fact, grudgingly says it's good. His issue is about politics. I can live with that. However, I have some 2-stars that are harder to take. I try to forget about them and just tell myself that it's the price I pay for giving out free/cheap books. There are more people who aren't really my target audience and so of course they are going to be critical.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

I've had a couple of pretty nasty one star reviews. In general I really try my best not to read reviews, but these took down the average a bit so I had to see what made them so angry. When I read the reviews I really didn't see where the people were coming from at all. Just seemed like internet nastiness. Ah well. As least I got a reaction from them I suppose.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

*reads thread*

*Composes long post about reviews*

*Remembers New Year's Resolution to reduce snark levels by not getting involved in discussions on reviews*

*deleted post*

*Goes off in search of happy thoughts*


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

Great job on that resolution


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Some bad reviews can be helpful. If they complain that the book is too grisly (although they usually spell it grizzly) or don't like that the book offers challenging thoughts on religion, it can be helpful to steer away readers who wouldn't otherwise be a good match for my book. I'd rather have people give me a one star because they are upset by the content than to give me three stars but say the book was boring.

The risk, of course, is if you only have a few reviews. Then the poor ratings can drag down your average.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

MrPLD said:


> You're going to get a swathe of 5 to 1 star reviews of your review here now
> 
> I avoid responding to reviews in general unless the reviewer has specifically put out a question that has to be answered - otherwise things can degenerate quickly with a slinging match if one is unlucky. Still, I do believe a common phrase around here is "A 1* review is just telling you that the person wasn't your target audience" - and there's nothing you can do about that.
> 
> Good luck - it just comes with the territory of course, we all get them but they seem to hurt more than the pleasure of the 5*.


I couldn't agree with you more. It's always best to take the high road and to realize that you can't please everyone and that one man's poison is another's delight. How do you respond to reviews anyway? You make your comment right after their review? This baffles me.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Robert Bidinotto said:


> If you're an author, it all comes with the territory. Ignore them. Your job isn't to make everyone like your book, or even to be fair in their commentaries about it. Your job is to write the best book you can. Be glad for every reader who enjoys it.


Worth reminding oneself of that every day. Thanks.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> *reads thread*
> *Composes long post about reviews*
> *Remembers New Year's Resolution to reduce snark levels by not getting involved in discussions on reviews*
> *deleted post*
> *Goes off in search of happy thoughts*


Deliciously amusing. I on the other hand have chosen this year to raise up the snark level a bit more.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Feenix said:


> Hey there!
> 
> A one-star review can only mean:
> 
> ...


Seriously? Dude, you so don't want to go there.


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

Feenix said:


> Hey there!
> 
> A one-star review can only mean:
> 
> ...


Someone's going to do this, so it may as well be me.

Would you care to explain your logic?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

Attebery said:


> Great job on that resolution


It is a daily struggle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Julie--I'm proud of you, girl!  

Feenix--"troll" is a four letter word here on KindleBoards.  I see no reason to invoke it here, thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

Rin said:


> Someone's going to do this, so it may as well be me.
> 
> Would you care to explain your logic?


Hey there!

The person who gave my short story a one-star rating has rated everything she's reviewed on Amazon with a one-star.

So, I guess she's trying real hard to get people angry? And isn't that what trolls want to do?

Dave


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Feenix said:


> Hey there!
> 
> The person who gave my short story a one-star rating has rated everything she's reviewed on Amazon with a one-star.
> 
> ...


Not necessarily. Some people only rate the things they really love, while others only rate the things they hated.


----------



## Alan Ryker (Feb 18, 2011)

I only read reviews under two circumstances.

1. They were written by a peer.

2. They were written by a review blog, in which case I read to cherry pick quotes.

There's no point in reading reader reviews. If a reviewers notes something useful like a big error, a family member or friend will bring it to your attention. If you don't read the review, you'll never be tempted to respond.


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

I've received 1 star reviews for the same book for 2 very different reasons. 1. There wasn't enough sex. 2. It was pornography. Mind you I don't write erotica and this was for my YA novel. To me this just says you will never EVER please _everyone_. As many have already said on the thread, the best reaction to one star reviews or any negative reviews is to not react. Not only that... I have had ENTIRE days of ruined creativity because of a bad review. As my mother said to me many moons ago and she was referring to men but I will change this to reviewers, NEVER give them that much power Imagine this nobody...not your loved one... not someone you care about or pays your bills, just this random person out of nowhere.. you just gave them that much power to ruin your day.... week! It's hard to swallow but it's one opinion! Forget about it! Move on! =) One thing I've learned since starting this journey.. reviews good and bad as long as I choose this as my career, will forever be a part of my life. Learn to deal with them! They don't go away


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

> I have had ENTIRE days of ruined creativity because of a bad review


It's amazing how much power a bad review can have over one's creativity  I wonder how many people have gone as far as giving it all up from receiving too many?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

Are people _seriously_ not allowed to say troll on here?


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Attebery said:


> Are people _seriously_ not allowed to say troll on here?


If it's said 3 times, it releases Beetlejuice.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm glad we can discuss reviews here. It's really helpful to hear everyone else's struggles and coping tactics.

I stopped reading reviews a few weeks ago, when I realized that bad ones were cutting into my productivity.  I will read enough so that I'm aware of things I do that could be better ... but GOSH, you really CAN'T please everyone, can you?

I know we all say that, but it's just an abstract concept until someone criticizes you for the exact same thing another person feels is a selling feature.  Sometimes feels like you're the rope in some strange tug-of-war, doesn't it?

Hard to let someone else have the last word, ever, but I suppose that's what not responding to reviews is all about.  MUST SHUT YABBERMOUTH <-- I tell myself. 

It's hard to shut the yabbermouth when you have so many GREAT sassy comebacks, but I suppose the best thing to do is channel all that wit into the next book, eh?


----------



## Nell Gavin (Jul 3, 2010)

I once responded to a one-star review on Threads, which I was reasonably certain was left by an author with whom I had had a disagreement about indie vs. traditional publishing on the Amazon forums. Why? The review was dated within two weeks of our online encounter, and he was very confrontational and would NOT give up anything on his side of the argument. I recognized the hyperbole. The review was well-written. Touche, I thought. Months after the initial review, another person posted a comment on "her" low review, agreeing.  The original poster replied VERY SHORTLY to agree with the comment. Both were the same person, and I knew it. I buried him with treacle in my reply, and went all LOL a few days ago when I finally revisited that review and saw that there were two "Unhelpful" votes on my response (one for each login, original poster and responder) - and an unsuspecting reader applauding me: 

"Kudos to the author for replying to challenging reviews - a brave thing to do. I haven't bought the book yet, but will now go to her website and read her "story behind the book" to help me make my decision. It is nice to see real and civilized dialogue on these discussion and review boards for once. Thanks to everyone for taking the time to give readers more information toward their decisions!"

You don't think of writing as being fraught with drama, but it really is.


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

I got my very first one-star review last week, and of course it stung, and I felt like the reasons given for not liking the story were unfair ones.  The reviewer implied that the book was deliberately misleading as to genre and that it wasn't a good thriller.  (although I'd never once claimed that it was any such thing in the first place, and several other reviewers had already clearly described the plot and what kind of story it was. . . a young adult Christian fantasy.)  So I felt that it was completely unfair to criticize the book for not being something it was never intended or advertised to be.  It was rather like saying you didn't like a particular bag of apples because they didn't produce as much orange juice as you'd been led to expect.  I didn't think it made the book a bad story just because the reviewer didn't bother to read the product description first and then found himself disappointed.

Nevertheless, I didn't respond to the review.  I wanted to, but I decided it wouldn't serve any purpose except to make me look unprofessional.  I think readers are pretty smart people and don't have too much trouble finding the reviews which are useful and appropriate and those which aren't.  When I first started out writing, I used to thank reviewers sometimes when they said especially nice things, because I appreciated it and I thought that was the polite thing to do.  But I've since decided to refrain from making any comments at all, even about good reviews.  It just works out better that way.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

EliRey said:


> I've received 1 star reviews for the same book for 2 very different reasons. 1. There wasn't enough sex. 2. It was pornography. Mind you I don't write erotica and this was for my YA novel. To me this just says you will never EVER please _everyone_. As many have already said on the thread, the best reaction to one star reviews or any negative reviews is to not react. Not only that... I have had ENTIRE days of ruined creativity because of a bad review. As my mother said to me many moons ago and she was referring to men but I will change this to reviewers, NEVER give them that much power Imagine this nobody...not your loved one... not someone you care about or pays your bills, just this random person out of nowhere.. you just gave them that much power to ruin your day.... week! It's hard to swallow but it's one opinion! Forget about it! Move on! =) One thing I've learned since starting this journey.. reviews good and bad as long as I choose this as my career, will forever be a part of my life. Learn to deal with them! They don't go away


QFT

Your mother is very wise.



William Woodall said:


> When I first started out writing, I used to thank reviewers sometimes when they said especially nice things, because I appreciated it and I thought that was the polite thing to do. But I've since decided to refrain from making any comments at all, even about good reviews. It just works out better that way.


I've had the same kind of reviews. 

I also refrain from responding to them, bad or good. At least publicly. If you thank reviewers for the good ones, the others can't help but knowing you didn't appreciate theirs as much. Indirectly that could be taken the wrong way.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

William Woodall said:


> I think readers are pretty smart people and don't have too much trouble finding the reviews which are useful and appropriate and those which aren't.


+1,000,000


----------



## antares (Feb 13, 2011)

Do NOT respond to 1-star reviews. . . . but if you must, respond thus:

"Thank you for your review. Sorry the piece did not satisfy your expectations. Best of luck with your future selections."


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Attebery said:


> Are people _seriously_ not allowed to say troll on here?


It's a pejorative term. While it might be a shorthand used to ascribe specific attributes to a person, you all are writers and should have more interesting ways to convey the same thought without being insulting ....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Re use of the word "troll..." In addition to what Geoffrey said, name-calling is against Forum Decorum. We've seen it applied here much too quickly to behavior that wasn't trollish. In general, the KindleBoards way is to assume good faith until proven otherwise.

Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Never respond to your reviews. Just don't do it. Pretend that there is no way to reply.
> 
> Dawn


Well said, Dawn. I no longer read reviews on my books.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

MrPLD said:


> Worth reminding oneself of that every day. Thanks.


I totally agree with this, and unlike others here, I do read all my reviews. I mean...it's human curiosity but I don't reply to them. I absorb the good ones and totally ignore the bad ones. Why should I dignify them with a comment? And why should I let some disgruntled reader ruin my whole day?


----------

